# Mapping chips for Lowrance hds 8



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Need advice on the best maps for my hds 8. I mostly bass fish central Ohio.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Take a look on this page, zoom in on the lakes that you intend to fish:

http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@40.184811,-83.133587,3z


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

wallyandre said:


> Take a look on this page, zoom in on the lakes that you intend to fish:
> 
> http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@40.184811,-83.133587,3z


WOW!

Thank you for that link! Ive been using the mini map on the other pages and it was driving me nuts!

I personally just picked up the Navionics+. Navionics+ lets you download any map of any lake they have available without having to stick to only a certain region. You can only get up to 2gb though.

The main difference between Navionics and Lakemaster seems to boil down to the detail on the body of water that YOU fish. Some lakes are better than others on either chip so it's not really a total win in that category.

This is all what I gathered from researching though and not personally experience with both.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you were to record your sonarlogs with you mapping unit and upload them into the navionics uploader your lake that you fish the most and record on will get better and better data with the freshest data updates.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

[quoteI personally just picked up the Navionics+. Navionics+ lets you download any map of any lake they have available without having to stick to only a certain region. You can only get up to 2gb though.
][/quote]

2GB contain so many lakes that you are going to die and reborn a few times to fish the water on 2GB.


----------

